# Game # 7 Hornets (3-3) @ Lakers (0-5) 9:30 PM Sun 11-9



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'd love to see us continue our recent string of well played games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love to see you guys play a terrible game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a really awful second half performance. The number of point blank shots Al missed in the third quarter was amazing. We went from up 9 at half time to down 12, basically by playing horribly on both ends of the floor.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Charlotte's been a mess on offense all year. The good news is that Lance and Brian Roberts can't possibly continue to be this bad and Noah Vonleh should be an upgrade over Maxiell more or less as soon as he's healthy and learns the system. Really bad start to the season scoring the ball, though.


----------

